# [SOLVED] (Resolved) CMOS settings lost... even with new battery?!



## imfusio2 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey all,
Strange little problem I am having. I went to fix this computer and I was getting the message:
*CMOS settings lost... defaults restored!*
or something to that effect...
I changed the settings in the CMOS, and saved and disconected all power... went back in and it still happened, so I took out the Battery...
The battery was reading only 0.05v, whereas it should have been 3.00v. So I replaced it with another lithium battery, the exact same brand and everything exactly. I checked it, and it was at 3.00v and should work fine.
So I installed it last night, and everything was fine. I disconnected outside power sources... and left it
Today, I went back to the computer, and I put power to it and turned it on, and once again! I get the message:
*CMOS settings lost... defaults restored!*

So I know this much:
1. The old Battery was not supplying sufficient power at only 0.05v
2. The new Battery should be fine... reading 3.00v as it should
3. The CMOS settings are restored to default despite the change in battery.

So I ask now... if not the battery, what else could be causing it? Because the Battery definitely was a problem, and is the only thing that makes sense to have caused this problem.

Any help is appreciated! ray: 
Thank you!!
~_Joe_


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

have you checked the new batery if it reads the 3.0v ?

set up the bios save it and reboot and leave the power in over night and see if it works the next day.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Have you checked the CMOS reset pin jumper positions on the Motherboard?


----------



## imfusio2 (Feb 25, 2006)

Okay - My multimeter says the new battery is exactly 3.00v... the old battery read 0.05v so it was no good... but the new one is perfectly fine.
I had to use the BIOS reset jumper earlier, and I know for a fact that it is in the right position now. 
I Left it powered on over night, and I just now shut it off... and will leave if off with electricity connected to it for an hour or two then I will try completely turning it on and will check

OK - I just had it off for 15-20 minutes the the machine TURNED ITSELF BACK ON! This is freaky... a friend is suggesting bad capacitors, but they all look okay, all the tops are flat, unless there are some in the power supply....

I will try another power supply... if not that, any other suggestions?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

There is probably a setting in bios that will turn the computer on, it could be a key on the keyboard or a combination or even a mouse click/movement.

Look under power management


----------



## imfusio2 (Feb 25, 2006)

Okay SOLUTION:
a 1989 Copper Penny + a different new/used Power Supply

I noticed the the battery was a little loose and even though the contacts were touching, the battery was still able to move around in the socket. So I thought to myself... hmm.. "What if I could do like that old trick of using a piece of paper folded up inside of an old TV remote control's battery compartment to keep the batteries pressed all the way in?" But I knew I couldnt do that because of how it was designed so I thought "Conductors! Copper Penny squeezed in there on top will make them work! So I tried it out and Bingo!

And the new power supply seems to be nice about turning on and off properly and not starting up by itself!!

Thank you again folks


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

glad to hear you got that solved


----------



## raulmar236 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: CMOS settings lost... even with new battery?!*

imfusio2, you are a genius ray:. I've had this problem for so long and now is solved, thank you.


----------



## CrystalMethod (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (Resolved) CMOS settings lost... even with new battery?!*

I usually don't bump threads this old in any forum, but had to on this one. Trick just worked for me as well. Thanks imfusio2!


----------

